# Tomoka Basin Dredging



## Brett

> Dragline Ditched Saltmarsh Habitat Enhancement Projects - Restoration of dragline ditch
> impacted saltmarshes at North Peninsula State Park and on the west side of the ICW on state
> lands in Tomoka State Park and Aquatic Preserve were completed. Additionally, the northwest
> corner of the Tomoka Impoundment dike wall was breached in two locations to restore flow to
> Cedar Creek, a natural tidal creek that historically drained the watershed from the Tomoka State
> Park east into Bulow Creek. Work was funded from a USFWS grant and the next phase of the
> ditch restoration will move marsh equipment south in Volusia County to work in Mosquito
> Lagoon.


http://www.flwaters.net/governingboard/pdfs/2011/gb1110/gb1110_013.pdf


----------



## Surfincb

I thought you might have a link  Thanks!


----------



## docgreen9

Yea I was out there couple weeks ago and saw the equipment out there. I was wondering what was going on .... I got skunked that day.

Dragline Ditched Saltmarsh Habitat Enhancement Projects - Restoration of dragline ditch impacted saltmarshes at North Peninsula State Park and on the west side of the ICW on state lands in Tomoka State Park and Aquatic Preserve were completed. Additionally, the northwest corner of the Tomoka Impoundment dike wall was breached in two locations to restore flow to Cedar Creek, a natural tidal creek that historically drained the watershed from the Tomoka State Park east into Bulow Creek. Work was funded from a USFWS grant and the next phase of the ditch restoration will move marsh equipment south in Volusia County to work in Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## Surfincb

I think it has really messed up the basin for now. All that rumbling and vibrations has to mess with their systems! Hopefully in the long run it will be much better though.


----------



## Hicatch

> I think it has really messed up the basin for now.  All that rumbling and vibrations has to mess with their systems!  Hopefully in the long run it will be much better though.


I can attest that the fish back in the "ponds" have been very skittish; more so than I can ever remember. The last few times back there I've seen countless fish either crashing baits in open water and on the banks, laying still in the mud or cruising pushing big wakes. Desite this the fish have been very tough to to get on the hook. Berkley Gulps or fly have not been very productive for me; most fish have been caught on cut ladyfish pitched at cruising fish. I can only assume this behavior is related to the "restoration work" which has taken place. 

The good thing is there is a tremendous amount of fish back there, so once things settle down it should be some good fishing.


----------



## Brett

> I can attest that the fish back in the "ponds" have been very skittish; more so than I can ever remember.


I'm sorry, probably my fault, what with the no hook thing and all,
didn't mean to interfere with your catchin' :-[




Actually, there's been a lot more boat traffic back in there.
Lots of kayaks and aluminum skiffs compared to what I've seen in past years.
The word is out.


----------

